# Dog bite another dog



## Princess757 (Aug 26, 2016)

What are the laws for dog bites in UAE ? I was walking my dog when another one out of a sudden jumped on him. it was pretty dark and when I saw the blood the other dogs owner left(she left very fast). He bite him in the ear! I had to rush him to the vet to clean the wound and get antibiotics injection. Bill was 3 times more as it was night .. My dog was very stressed and still is, so am I ..Can I call the police on the owner ? Or where can I complain about it ?
I don't know her name but know the building she lives


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

If you call the police and make a complaint, chances are they will take the dog away. Sadly what happens to them once they are in the hands of the municipality isn't good.


----------



## Princess757 (Aug 26, 2016)

Chocoholic said:


> If you call the police and make a complaint, chances are they will take the dog away. Sadly what happens to them once they are in the hands of the municipality isn't good.


That's the thing I don't want .. The dog to be put down.. I believe it's the owners fault not the dogs .but she is hiding from me(serously no security no other people I know in the area saw her again)


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

The authorities will blame the dog regardless.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Princess757 said:


> That's the thing I don't want .. The dog to be put down.. I believe it's the owners fault not the dogs .but she is hiding from me(serously no security no other people I know in the area saw her again)


You havent seen me and I'm not hiding from you 

Anyway, its your word against theirs and the Ddg isn't a reliable witness.

I'd forget about it if I were you - the dog will have by now.


----------



## SgtRoswell (Apr 7, 2014)

*Imagining that happening to a kid...!*


----------

